# NA Forum Remarks & Suggestions



## musiccity

I have no idea where to put this thread but I noticed that the NA forum didn't have a Remarks & Suggestion so I made one here!


If you have a Remark or Suggestion about Forum Orginization, new ideas for the forum, Forum improvements, moderation (hread moving, thread name changes, etc.) post it here!


----------



## musiccity

I have a Forum Improvement remark,


I wish the NA forum had a highrise forum, one for the US and one for Canada. This is where you post all the high rise projects (15FL+) in the US and Canada. They will be further separated by proposed and under construction.

This way, you don't have to sift through all the subforums to find highrise projects.


----------



## Somnifor

I think that would be a good idea. I would also like to see a NA photoforum for similar reasons.


----------



## musiccity

^^
That's also a good idea Somnifor!


----------



## Terick

I think it would be a good idea to include a forum for the US Territories, in the United States forum, such as Puerto Rico, US Virgin Islands and Guam.


----------



## musiccity

^^

Puerto Rico already has a forum actually, it's in LatinScrapers.


And I don't think there are very many forumers in Guam and the Virgin Islands so the forums would be dead.


----------



## Terick

I think at least a general photographic space for US territories should be provided in the US forum.


Be aware that people born in the US territories are American Citizens by birth, and territories are a territorial extension of America.


----------



## musiccity

The West Coast forum needs a development News section


----------



## desertpunk

musiccity said:


> The West Coast forum needs a development News section


It's been discussed but with so few significant developments outside of cities with their own dedicated forums (Seattle, San Francisco), and with so few forumers updating threads the time may not be ripe just yet. 

I'm all in favor of it, for the record!


----------



## JohnFlint1985

I notices that North American forum does not have its own dedicated Photo section. All the picture threads are broken into regional sections and cities which makes it extremely difficult to navigate and see. In the meantime we have a huge amount of people who would like to post and be seen with their extremely beautiful work or just want to show pictures of other from all over the country. I think it is time to create such section. I am willing to dedicate time and effort to populate it and create threads. It is not going to be development or construction pictures per se, but rather pictures of the country, cities, people and etc.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Terick said:


> I think at least a general photographic space for US territories should be provided in the US forum.
> 
> 
> Be aware that people born in the US territories are American Citizens by birth, and territories are a territorial extension of America.


I totally agree and I think it should be integrated into one big American photo section.


----------



## QuantumX

JohnFlint1985 said:


> I totally agree and I think it should be integrated into one big American photo section.


You mean something like an Urban Showcase just for North American cities and parts in-between or maybe something like a North American photo section where we can break it up into North American aerials or North American night shots or just photos of other photographers that you've found that are great that are not yours?


----------



## xzmattzx

I think a photo subsection for North America is good on the surface, but the issue that we have discussed over the years on this topic is that the regional sections would see a decrease in activity. Without much development going on in the last 4 years, there has already been a decrease in traffic, and so we haven't wanted to fragment the North American section any more.


----------



## QuantumX

xzmattzx said:


> I think a photo subsection for North America is good on the surface, but the issue that we have discussed over the years on this topic is that the regional sections would see a decrease in activity. Without much development going on in the last 4 years, there has already been a decrease in traffic, and so we haven't wanted to fragment the North American section any more.


I talked it over with TB, and that is pretty much his take on things. We want to increase traffic in the North American section, but at the same time, we don't want to kill regional forums.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

QuantumX said:


> You mean something like an Urban Showcase just for North American cities and parts in-between or maybe something like a North American photo section where we can break it up into North American aerials or North American night shots or just photos of other photographers that you've found that are great that are not yours?


well if you look at every other section of this forum (French, Russian, Polish and etc) they have a dedicated Photo section inside. It is not construction updater, but rather only beautiful photos of all over the country. Another feature about it that is has a big segment of photos of nature and landscapes. not just urbanity.

this usually generates lots of traffic since anyone would like to see these beautiful places and if we add some stories to it - it will be very very popular. Like for example lately there was a thread about Hawaii in Urban showcase. It is supposed to be a clone of sorts inside US section.

some people are not really hooked on just construction and development. they come to forum just to relax. this kind of photo tourism will provide that. I see no point to fragment it to all regions. It is almost impossible to find and I tell you - some of your photos of Florida deserve tom be seen more. But the key to that - EASY FIND. which is at this moment is quite difficult.

My five cents.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

QuantumX said:


> I talked it over with TB, and that is pretty much his take on things. We want to increase traffic in the North American section, but at the same time, we don't want to kill regional forums.


regional forums should be more concentrated on their local development. I see constant updates in the top of the forum in the supertall or high-rise sections. I think a corresponding clone thread should exist in the regional subsection of the country. So there is a Chicago thread in high-rise section about some tower. IMHO updates should be posted both in this thread and in Chicago development dedicated thread inside US section. 

Obviously majority of people go for the top section. it is like a front of the fancy shop. But more serious discussion should be regional since people that live around it know more and care more about all this.


----------



## lancestar2

Hello, I would like to suggest the idea of organizing the Midwest tab into another tab that lists the major cities Chicago, Minneapolis/St.Paul, Detroit, and so on. It's kinda confusing and I think it would be greatly better organized so people and find more about specific areas if they have interest instead of having the Midwest lumped into an entire group.

Thanks for your time,


----------



## Bond James Bond

^
I agree. I think the Northeast section could use something like that as well.


----------



## floor23

Is there anyway we could get a Honolulu or Hawaii section on here. Seems kind of odd that Honolulu which is one of the most densely populated cities/metros in the US doesn't get its own section. There is quite a bit of high rise development going on and a lot more is coming as well!


----------



## Bond James Bond

There are many cities that are more active than Honolulu on this forum that still don't have their own section, so I'm not sure how badly needed it would be.


----------

